# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Ուլուանայի նկարածները

## Ուլուանա

Ժող, մի քիչ առաջ նկարեցի մատիտով, գուշակեք՝ ով ա.  :Blush:

----------

impression (23.06.2009), Jarre (12.05.2010), Smokie (27.05.2011), Ֆոտոն (13.11.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Նորոն լավ էլ ստացվել ա։  
> Նոր, դու բոլորի մոտ լավ ես դուրս գալիս, փաստորեն, կարգին ծաղրանկարագենիկ ես։ 
> 
> Ժող, էս էլ ես մի քիչ առաջ նկարեցի մատիտով, գուշակեք՝ ով ա.


Ան, հանճարեղ ա~, էս խոմ մեր փեսեն ա~  :LOL:  Ի~նչ լավն ա :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

իմ քիթը տենց վառ արտահայտվածա հա՞  :Beee:   :Cray:  …ցռը

Ավելացվել է 30 վայրկյան անց
հեչ լավ չի ստացվել  :Beee:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ժող, էս էլ ես մի քիչ առաջ նկարեցի մատիտով, գուշակեք՝ ով ա.


Փեսեսա։  :Hands Up:  Հլը հայացքը…բա ունքերը :Love:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ան, փաստորեն դու սենց տաղանդներ ես ունեցել, չեմ իմացել  :Huh: 
Ներսեսը միանգամից խփեց հայացքիդ, չնայած իրեն մենակ նկարներով եմ տեսել…

Ի դեպ, միշտ մտածել եմ, որ եթե նկարողի մոտ դիմանկար չի ստացվում, ուրեմն նկարիչ չի: Ու միշտ մտածել եմ՝ բարդ ա շատ դիմանկար նկարելը, այսինքն մենակ տվյալ մարդուն հատուկ էն աներևույթը գիծը, ավելի շուտ գծային թրթիռը բռնելը ու դեռ մի հատ էլ թղթին արտապատկերելը  :Wacko: 
Ան, բայց ես լինեի քո տեղը հաստատ կզարգացնեի էդ բնատուր հակումդ, դասեր կվերցնեի, կմոտեցնեի ակադեմիական մակարդակի: Չի կարելի թաղել…  :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի հատ էլ նկարեցի, գուշակեք.  :Blush:

----------

impression (23.06.2009), Jarre (12.05.2010), Manya (23.06.2009), Nareco (28.11.2009), Smokie (17.06.2010), Yevuk (13.11.2009), Երկնային (13.11.2009), Լուսաբեր (13.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (13.11.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ան  :Think:  ևս մեկ վկայություն սովետում ծնված լինելու անբախտության մասին …

Չգիտեմ նկարչական տեխնիկայի տեսակետից ոնց, բայց զուտ որպես դիտող ասում եմ՝ երկնայինի դինամիկան ,  թրթիռը բռնել ես  :Love:

----------


## Rhayader

> երկնայինի դինամիկան ,  թրթիռը բռնել ես


46.5 MHz մոտավորապես :LOL: 
Հմմ... Իմ մոտ մի փոքր այլ մտքեր եկան, բայց դրանք այնքան աղոտ են, որ ես դեռևս կլռեմ:

----------


## Kuk

> Մի հատ էլ նկարեցի, գուշակեք.


Երկնայինը.. :Love:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Մի հատ էլ նկարեցի, գուշակեք.


Լավա ստացվել, :Hands Up:  ես էլ ճանաչեցի...

----------


## Elmo

> Մի հատ էլ նկարեցի, գուշակեք.


Վայ սմայլիկն ա: Ստեղ էլ ա պուպուշ  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս էլ Needles In Eyes–ը՝ դիմանկարի բնորդ հանդիսացող լուսանկարի հետ:  :Wink:  Բայց էս անգամ ոնց որ թե մի քիչ էն չի ստացվել...  :Sad:

----------

impression (23.06.2009), Jarre (12.05.2010), Manya (23.06.2009), Smokie (17.06.2010)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ախ դու հրաշալի, այս ինչ լավ ես նկարել  :Smile:  բրավա՛

----------


## Դեկադա

> Էս էլ Needles In Eyes–ը՝ դիմանկարի բնորդ հանդիսացող լուսանկարի հետ:  Բայց էս անգամ ոնց որ թե մի քիչ էն չի ստացվել...


Նման  է, բայց  ինձ   թվաց  մի  քիչ   կլորացրել  ես կզակի  մասը:Կարողա  և  սխալվում  եմ: :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նման  է, բայց  ինձ   թվաց  մի  քիչ   կլորացրել  ես կզակի  մասը:Կարողա  և  սխալվում  եմ:


Հա, ճիշտ ես նկատել. ոչ միայն կզակը, ընդհանուր դիմագծերը մի քիչ կլորոտ են ստացվել...  :Blush:  Needles In Eyes–ն ինքն էլ նույնն ասեց, ի դեպ։

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Բնականաբար հնարավոր չի չճանաչել Արշակին:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եղբայրդ` Արշա՞կն է...


Հա, չնայած Ֆոտոնն արդեն ասեց, բայց ես էլ հաստատեմ  :Smile: ։ Ուղղակի նոր եմ մտնում Ակումբ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նկարչության դասի հանձնարարություններիցս է։ Հանձնարարված էր թերթից, ամսագրից կամ որևէ այլ տեղից արտանկարել որևէ դիմանկար։ Պետք է ընտրեինք էնպիսի մեկի դիմանկարը, որին կամ համակրում ենք, կամ հակակրում։ Ես էլ որոշեցի նկարել «Սպարտակ» սերիալի հերոս Կրիքսուսին (դերասանը՝ Մանու Բեննեթ)։ Հա, ես նայում եմ էդ սերիալը  :Jpit: .

----------

CactuSoul (19.06.2012), Chuk (19.06.2012), einnA (24.06.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (11.02.2013), impression (19.06.2012), ivy (19.06.2012), Kita (19.06.2012), Lusinamara (26.06.2012), Norton (28.06.2012), Rammstein (26.06.2012), Rhayader (25.06.2012), Smokie (19.06.2012), Ամպ (21.06.2012), Անվերնագիր (12.02.2013), Արէա (19.06.2012), Գալաթեա (19.06.2012), Լեո (19.06.2012), ԿԳԴ (23.06.2012), Հայկօ (19.06.2012), Մանուլ (21.06.2012), ՆանՍ (21.06.2012), Ներսես_AM (19.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (19.06.2012), Ֆոտոն (19.06.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ան, նոր գուգլում նայեցի բնօրինակ նկարը, դե ես սերիալը չեմ դիտում, որ իմանամ՝ ում ես նկարել: Շաաատ լավ ա ստացվել: Հոյակապ նկար ա, նույնիսկ եթե բնօրինակը տեսած չլինեի: Ուղղակի ուզում էի համեմատել՝ ինչն ես նույնը թողել, ինչը քեզնից ավելացրել: 
Աչքերը մի քիչ փոխել ես, հատո՞ւկ ես արել:

----------

Ուլուանա (19.06.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, նոր գուգլում նայեցի բնօրինակ նկարը, դե ես սերիալը չեմ դիտում, որ իմանամ՝ ում ես նկարել: Շաաատ լավ ա ստացվել: Հոյակապ նկար ա, նույնիսկ եթե բնօրինակը տեսած չլինեի: Ուղղակի ուզում էի համեմատել՝ ինչն ես նույնը թողել, ինչը քեզնից ավելացրել: 
> Աչքերը մի քիչ փոխել ես, հատո՞ւկ ես արել:


Ճիշտն ասած՝ ոչ մի բան չեմ փորձել փոխել։ Ուղղակի նկարելուց առաջ սևուսպիտակ եմ դարձրել նկարը, մեկ էլ քանի որ մենք էս պահին լույսն ու ստվերն ենք սովորում նկարել, ստվերը մի քիչ շատացրել եմ հենց բնօրինակի վրա, հետո նկարել, կարո՞ղ ա դրա հետևանքով ա ուրիշ ստացվել, չգիտեմ։ Կոնկրետ ինչո՞վ ա ուրիշ, կասե՞ս։ Ինձ համար հետաքրքիր ա իմանալ։

----------


## ivy

Աչքերի արտահայտությունը քո նկարում ավելի «սառը» ոնց որ լինի, բնօրինակում՝ ավելի էմոցիոնալ է: Բացի դրանից, էս ձախ կողմի ավելի տեսանելի աչքի վրա կարծես մեյքափի «պոչիկ» նկարված լինի, բայց երևի էդ քո ասած շատացրած ստվերն է: 
Դե հնարավոր էլ չի նկարից լրիվ նույնությամբ արտատպել, ոչ էլ թե պետք է, բա էլ ո՞ւր մնաց սեփական ընկալումը, հատկապես, որ սերիալն էլ նայում ես:  :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Համեմատության համար օրիգինալ նկարն էլ դնեմ.



Ես որ տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում  :Jpit:

----------

Kita (19.06.2012), Smokie (19.06.2012), Ուլուանա (19.06.2012), Ֆոտոն (19.06.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Շատ լավ ա ստացվել: Էդ սառնությունը զուտ սև-սպիտակից ա: Սկզբում ինձ էլ էդպես թվաց, բայց հետո լրիվ նույնացան: Կարծես տարբերություն չկա:  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (19.06.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Ես որ տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում


Ռուֆ, դե ես էլ էդպես ընդգծված տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում, էդ մի դետալն էր մենակ, էն էլ ոնց որ Ֆոտոնը ասեց՝ սև ու սպիտակի էֆեկտն է: Համ էլ երևի իմաստ էլ չունի նմանություն ու տարբերություն փնտրել, որովհետև դիմանկարը ինքը իրենով հոյակապ է ստացվել՝ անկախ նրանից համեմատում ես օրիգինալի հետ, թե չէ: Մարդ մենակ կարող է հիանալ նկարչական էսպիսի վարպետությամբ, հատկապես որ գիտես՝ իր մասնագիտությունը չի:

----------

Ռուֆուս (19.06.2012)

----------


## otar

ստվերի շատ լինելը մի քիչ քսված աչքերի էֆֆեկտ ա տալիս, բայց մեկա նման ա շատ =))

----------

Ուլուանա (19.06.2012)

----------


## Kita

Ան դու դեմք ես էլի :Jpit:  ՊԱտկերացնում եմ ինչ հաճույք ես ստանում էս ամեն ինչից)))))

----------

CactuSoul (19.06.2012), Ուլուանա (19.06.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ան, մենք քեզ ստեղ արդեն փիար ենք անում ֆեյսբուքում, որ քեզ դիմեն՝ որպես նկարչի, նենց որ կարող ա շուտով նկարների պատվերներ ստանաս:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ արձագանքների համար, ժողովուրդ  :Smile: ։ Վաղուց Ակումբում էսքան դրական լիցքեր չէի ստացել։




> Ան դու դեմք ես էլի ՊԱտկերացնում եմ ինչ հաճույք ես ստանում էս ամեն ինչից)))))


Օ՜, անասելի  :Jpit: 




> Ան, մենք քեզ ստեղ արդեն փիար ենք անում ֆեյսբուքում, որ քեզ դիմեն՝ որպես նկարչի, նենց որ կարող ա շուտով նկարների պատվերներ ստանաս:


Յա՜  :Jpit: ։ Էդ ի՞նչ փիար ա, բա ես ո՞նց տեսնեմ  :Blush: ։

----------


## impression

Ան ջան, ես եմ նկարիչ փնտրում, բայց բյուջե չունենք  :LOL:  մի հատիկ նկար ա պետք, որն էստեղ չեմ կարող ասել ինչի համար ա, չեմ կարող ասել՝ ինչ պետք ա նկարվի ու սկի չեմ էլ կարող էստեղ հարցնել՝ կանես թե չէ  :LOL:

----------

Kita (19.06.2012)

----------


## Dayana

Ես միշտ զարմանում եմ, որ մարդիկ կարողանում են ուղիղ գիծ գծել, կամ էն ուղղությամբ գծել, որով պետք ա, էլ ուր մնաց սենց լավ նկարելը: Ապրես: 
Շատ կուզեմ չսահմանափակվես նկարչության դասով:  :Smile:

----------

Lusinamara (25.06.2012), Ուլուանա (21.06.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նկարչության դասի հերթական առաջադրանքս է։ Հանձնարարված էր նկարել որևէ հանրահայտ մարդու, որին դասախոսը կճանաչի։

----------

Arpine (24.06.2012), CactuSoul (25.06.2012), Chuk (24.06.2012), Diana99 (19.06.2013), Meme (27.06.2012), Norton (28.06.2012), Ripsim (25.06.2012), Smokie (24.06.2012), _Հրաչ_ (24.06.2012), Լեո (25.06.2012), ԿԳԴ (06.07.2012), Մանուլ (30.06.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2012), ՆանՍ (25.06.2012), Շինարար (24.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2012), Վոլտերա (13.07.2013), Ֆոտոն (25.06.2012)

----------


## Էլիզե

Ա՞ն... :ցնցվածախառը սմայլիկ...

Աչքերի արտահայտությունը... 5+ ստացար, չէ՞...

----------


## Dayana

Ան, չգիտեմ, Մայքի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքդ ա խանգարել, թե մի ուրիշ բան, բայց էստեղ ինքը նենց անիրական ա: Այսինքն, ոչ ռեալ, մի տեսակ...  բացակա: 

Հայերենս մի տեսակ անդունդն ա գնում, չեմ կարողանում ճիշտ մտքերս կազմակերպեմ, դրա համար կարող ա լավ չարտահայտեմ միտքս, բայց էլի կասեմ, որ շատ կուզեմ շարունակես նկարել, որովհետև շատ լավ ա ստացվում, ուղղակի ես իրեն մի տեսակ 96-ից հետո եմ հիշում ՝ սպիտակ ու պուպուշ  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (25.06.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, չգիտեմ, Մայքի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքդ ա խանգարել, թե մի ուրիշ բան, բայց էստեղ ինքը նենց անիրական ա: Այսինքն, ոչ ռեալ, մի տեսակ...  բացակա:


Չեմ կարծում, թե վերաբերմունքի հարց ա։ Մայքլի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքս շատ դրական ա  :Jpit: ։

Նախ ասեմ, որ կոնկրետ նկարից եմ նկարել։ Իմ նկարածում անձամբ ես երկու թերություն եմ տեսնում.
1. աչքերը մի քիչ ավելի մեծ են ստացվել
2. գլխի թեքվածությունը հաշվի առնելով՝ աջ կողմի աչքը պիտի մի քիչ ավելի ցածր լիներ  :Blush: ։
Ինձ թվում ա՝ քո ասած էդ «անիրական, բացակա» զգացողությունը հենց դրանից ա։



Բայց դե Կրիքսուսին ավելի մանրակրկիտ ձևով էի նկարել, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ  :Jpit: ։ Մայքլին մի քիչ ավելի «ազատ» եմ նկարել։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ա՞ն... :ցնցվածախառը սմայլիկ...
> 
> Աչքերի արտահայտությունը... 5+ ստացար, չէ՞...


Դեռ չեմ հանձնել։ Էս դասախոսը տնայինները չի ստուգում, բոլորը միասին վերջում ա հավաքելու ու գնահատի։ Ասում ա՝ եթե ժամանակին չնկարենք, ու հանկարծ նենց ստացվի, որ բոլոր նկարները վերջում նկարենք ու միանգամից հանձնենք, ինքը դա կիմանա, որովհետև պրոգրես չի նկատվի նկարներում  :Smile: ։

----------


## Apsara

Որ թեման սկզբից մինչև վերջ նայում ես պրոգրեսը ակնհայտ ա ու մեծ: Ապրես Ան ջան, լիքը դրական էմոցիաներ տվեցիր: Նկարներդ լավն են, իրականին շատ մոտ, մենակ ուզում եմ իմանամ ինչու ես միայն դիմանկարներ նկարում՞:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Որ թեման սկզբից մինչև վերջ նայում ես պրոգրեսը ակնհայտ ա ու մեծ: Ապրես Ան ջան, լիքը դրական էմոցիաներ տվեցիր: Նկարներդ լավն են, իրականին շատ մոտ, մենակ ուզում եմ իմանամ ինչու ես միայն դիմանկարներ նկարում՞:


Շնորհակալ եմ։
Դե, դիմանկարներ եմ ավելի շատ սիրում նկարել, էդ եմ նկարում, ի՞նչ ասեմ  :Jpit: ։ Մինչև նկարչություն առարկան անցնելը մի քանի նատյուրմորտ ունեի նկարած, բլոգումս կան, բայց դե մի մեծ բան չեն, որ էստեղ էլ տեղադրեի։ Իսկ հիմա նկարչություն առարկայից, բնականաբար ուրիշ բաներ էլ ենք նկարում։ Որ հետաքրքրում ա, հենց էսօրվա նկարներից մեկը կդնեմ։ Թեմայի վերնագրից շեղվում եմ, բայց դե ոչինչ։ 
Էսօր սովորում էինք շոր նկարել։ Ինչ–որ երկարավուն սարքի վրա շոր էր դրված, պիտի նկարեինք։ Բացի սովորական նկարչական թղթի վրա նկարելուց, նկարեցինք նաև մոխրագույն թղթի վրա, որի դեպքում լուսավորված մասերը պիտի կավիճով անեինք։ Բավական հետաքրքիր փորձ էր։ Թղթի տակի մասը յուրօրինակ ծալքերով ճմրթված էր, ինչը, սակայն, հաճելիորեն ներդաշնակվում էր նկարածիս հետ  :Jpit: .

----------

Apsara (28.06.2012), CactuSoul (29.06.2012), Chuk (27.06.2012), Smokie (28.06.2012), Մանուլ (30.06.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2012), ՆանՍ (27.06.2012), Ռուֆուս (27.06.2012), Ֆոտոն (28.06.2012)

----------


## Dayana

> Չեմ կարծում, թե վերաբերմունքի հարց ա։ Մայքլի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքս շատ դրական ա ։
> 
> Նախ ասեմ, որ կոնկրետ նկարից եմ նկարել։ Իմ նկարածում անձամբ ես երկու թերություն եմ տեսնում.
> 1. աչքերը մի քիչ ավելի մեծ են ստացվել
> 2. գլխի թեքվածությունը հաշվի առնելով՝ աջ կողմի աչքը պիտի մի քիչ ավելի ցածր լիներ ։
> Ինձ թվում ա՝ քո ասած էդ «անիրական, բացակա» զգացողությունը հենց դրանից ա։
> 
> 
> 
> Բայց դե Կրիքսուսին ավելի մանրակրկիտ ձևով էի նկարել, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ ։ Մայքլին մի քիչ ավելի «ազատ» եմ նկարել։


Ես հենց դրական վերաբերմունքդ ի նկատի ունեի, Ան: Մասնագետ չեմ, որ ասեմ գլուխը շատ թեք էր, մի քիչ ճկված էր, աչքը էդ դիրքում ավելի ցածր պիտի լիներ, ինձ դուր ա գալիս, ինձ ՝ ուղիղ գծից սկսած ՝ ամեն ինչ դուր ա գալիս, նույնիսկ էն եսիմ որ երկրում նկարող փղի նկարները, որովհետև ինձանից լավ ա նկարում  :Jpit:  իսկ դու իսկապես լավ ես նկարում. լրիվ անկեղծ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես հենց դրական վերաբերմունքդ ի նկատի ունեի, Ան: Մասնագետ չեմ, որ ասեմ գլուխը շատ թեք էր, մի քիչ ճկված էր, աչքը էդ դիրքում ավելի ցածր պիտի լիներ, ինձ դուր ա գալիս, ինձ ՝ ուղիղ գծից սկսած ՝ ամեն ինչ դուր ա գալիս, նույնիսկ էն եսիմ որ երկրում նկարող փղի նկարները, որովհետև ինձանից լավ ա նկարում  իսկ դու իսկապես լավ ես նկարում. լրիվ անկեղծ:


Շնորհակալ եմ։  :Smile: ։

Հայտնի մարդկանց շարքից ևս մի դիմանկար։ Ճիշտ ա, Ջեքսոնի չափ հայտնի չի, բայց հուսով եմ՝ ճանաչելի ա, ու ճանաչողներ կգտնվեն.

----------

Alphaone (01.03.2013), Arpine (28.06.2012), CactuSoul (29.06.2012), Norton (28.06.2012), Smokie (28.06.2012), Valentina (07.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (28.06.2012)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ռեյչել Ուե՞յս: Համենայն դեպս իմ կարծիքով շատ նման ա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ռեյչել Ուե՞յս: Համենայն դեպս իմ կարծիքով շատ նման ա:


Ի՜, չէ՜  :Sad: ։

----------


## Smokie

Քեթրին Զետա Ջո՞նս :Think:  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Քեթրին Զետա Ջո՞նս


Ուժըս... Աչքիս՝ ջնջեմ էս նկարը, քանի Վիկտորիա թագուհուն չեք նմանեցրել...  :Sad:

----------


## Norton

Էնն Հեթըվեյ` նմանա :Smile:

----------

Kita (28.06.2012), Lem (28.06.2012), Գալաթեա (28.06.2012), Ուլուանա (28.06.2012)

----------


## Kita

չէ ես մեկից տեղը բերեցի Ան, դու հանգիստ, աչքերից մեկից զգացվում էր))

----------


## Apsara

ես էլ միանգամից ճանաչեցի, բայց անուն բան չգիտեմ

----------


## Lem

Ես էլ միանգամից ճանաչեցի, բայց դեմքի ներքեւի մասն ու վիզը մի քիչ թմբլիկ են ստացվել, երեւի դրա համար է ավելի կլոր դեմքով դերասանուհիների հիշեցնում:  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (28.06.2012)

----------


## Arpine

> Հայտնի մարդկանց շարքից ևս մի դիմանկար։ Ճիշտ ա, Ջեքսոնի չափ հայտնի չի, բայց հուսով եմ՝ ճանաչելի ա, ու ճանաչողներ կգտնվեն.


Միանգամից ճանաչեցի շատ նմանա, միայն, Lem-ը ճիշտա ասում, մի քիչ լիքոտ ա ստացվել:

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես էլ միանգամից ճանաչեցի, բայց դեմքի ներքեւի մասն ու վիզը մի քիչ թմբլիկ են ստացվել, երեւի դրա համար է ավելի կլոր դեմքով դերասանուհիների հիշեցնում:





> Միանգամից ճանաչեցի շատ նմանա, միայն, Lem-ը ճիշտա ասում, մի քիչ լիքոտ ա ստացվել:
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Եսիմ։ Էս նկարից եմ նկարել։

Արփինե, իսկ Պենելոպա Քրուսն ի՞նչ կապ ուներ, որ նկարը տեղադրել ես։ Հուսով եմ՝ չես ենթադրել, թե իրեն եմ նկարել...  :Black Eye:  Չնայած Նորթոնը գրել էր, բայց մի հատ էլ ես ասեմ. նկարել եմ *Էնն Հեթըուեյին* (*Anne Hathaway*)։

----------

Lem (28.06.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Եսիմ։ Էս նկարից եմ նկարել։


Վիզը մոռացել ես  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վիզը մոռացել ես


Ո՞նց եմ մոռացել։ Ուղղակի մազը վզի վրա եկած եմ արել, ի տարբերություն նկարի, որտեղ մազը չի ծածկում վզի եզրագիծը)։

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Շատ-շատ նման ա, ոնց որ նկարի սևուսպիտակը լինի:  :Jpit:  Դե ես ճանաչելու խնդիր չունեի, քանի որ ինձ համար անհայտ դեմք էր:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժող, որ գրում եք՝ նման ա, նաև գրեք, թե ում, որովհետև ինչպես տեսանք, բոլորի կարծիքով էլ նման ա, ուղղակի ամեն մեկի համար լրիվ տարբեր մարդկանց։

----------


## Արէա

> Ո՞նց եմ մոռացել։ Ուղղակի մազը վզի վրա եկած եմ արել, ի տարբերություն նկարի, որտեղ մազը չի ծածկում վզի եզրագիծը)։


Տես, Ուլուանա ջան, մոտավորապես սենց պետք ա լինի, իմ մոտ էլ էդքան հաջող չստացվեց՝ մկնիկով նկարել չեմ կարողանում  :Smile: , բայց դու կհասկանաս: Վիզը շատ հարթ ա ստացվել քո մոտ, ծավալը չի զգացվում, ստվերների վրա ավելի շատ աշխատի: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ ինձ շատ են դուր գալիս քո նկարները:

----------

Kita (07.07.2012), Lem (28.06.2012), Գալաթեա (29.06.2012), Ուլուանա (28.06.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Տես, Ուլուանա ջան, մոտավորապես սենց պետք ա լինի, իմ մոտ էլ էդքան հաջող չստացվեց՝ մկնիկով նկարել չեմ կարողանում , բայց դու կհասկանաս: Վիզը շատ հարթ ա ստացվել քո մոտ, ծավալը չի զգացվում, ստվերների վրա ավելի շատ աշխատի: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ ինձ շատ են դուր գալիս քո նկարները:


Լավ, համոզեցիր  :Smile: ։

----------

Արէա (28.06.2012)

----------


## otar

Միանշանակ ճանաչեցի /Էն ՀԵտըուեյ/, բայց ծնոտի հատվածը վիզը կոպիտ են ստացվել ինքը մի քիչ ավելի նուրբ ա

Բայց աչքերը բոլոր նկարներիդ մեջ շատ նման ու արտահայտիչ են ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Նկարչության դասիս հերթական առաջադրանքն է։ Հանձնարարված էր նկարել բնորդի։ Ես էլ նկարեցի ինձ համար հասանելի միակ բնորդին՝ ամուսնուս  :Smile:  (դե, տղաս դեռ փոքր է բնորդ լինելու համար)։ Քանի որ դիմացից ու կիսադիմացից դիրքերով դիմանկարներ արդեն արել էի նախորդ առաջադրանքներին, որոշեցի էս մեկն էլ կիսադեմից անել։ Ի դեպ, մոտ երկու տարի առաջ էլ էի ամուսնուս կիսադեմը նկարել, թեև դիրքը մի քիչ ուրիշ էր։ Եթե ուզենաք նայել, նկարն էստեղ է։

Սա էլ էսօրվա նկարածս.  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (09.07.2012), Chuk (08.07.2012), Ingrid (26.02.2013), ivy (07.07.2012), Kita (07.07.2012), Norton (14.07.2012), otar (07.07.2012), Ripsim (12.07.2012), Smokie (08.07.2012), Tig (22.11.2012), Արէա (07.07.2012), Գալաթեա (12.07.2012), Էլիզե (08.07.2012), ԿԳԴ (10.07.2012), Հայկօ (07.07.2012), Մանուլ (07.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2012), Ներսես_AM (07.07.2012), Շինարար (07.07.2012), Չամիչ (26.02.2013), Ռուֆուս (07.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (08.07.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ան, շատ հաջող ա ստացվել, հատկապես, որ համեմատում ես Վազգենի նախորդ կիսադեմի հետ, զգացվում ա, որ տեխնիկան շատ ա լավացել: Հիմա արդեն կարգին պորֆեսիոնալ նկարում ես, համենայնդեպս, էս նկարը լրիվ իսկական նկարչի աշխատանք ա:

Մեկ էլ էս նկարում զգացվում ա, որ պապան ու տղան իրար լավ նման են:  :Smile:

----------

Արէա (07.07.2012), Ուլուանա (08.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (08.07.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, շատ հաջող ա ստացվել, հատկապես, որ համեմատում ես Վազգենի նախորդ կիսադեմի հետ, զգացվում ա, որ տեխնիկան շատ ա լավացել: Հիմա արդեն կարգին պորֆեսիոնալ նկարում ես, համենայնդեպս, էս նկարը լրիվ իսկական նկարչի աշխատանք ա:


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Blush: ։




> Մեկ էլ էս նկարում զգացվում ա, որ պապան ու տղան իրար լավ նման են:


Հետաքրքիր ա բայց. ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, թե կոնկրետ էս նկարում ինչով ա զգացվում էդ նմանությունը  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շորեղենը երևի էնքան էլ հետաքրքիր չի, բայց դե ոչինչ, էս մեկն էլ ու վերջ  :Jpit: .

----------

Chuk (12.07.2012), ivy (12.07.2012), Norton (14.07.2012), Ripsim (12.07.2012), Smokie (12.07.2012), Գալաթեա (12.07.2012), ԿԳԴ (22.11.2012), Նարե91 (12.07.2012), Չամիչ (26.02.2013), Ռուֆուս (12.07.2012), Ֆոտոն (12.07.2012)

----------


## Նարե91

Շատ բնական է ստացվել՝ ծալքերը, գունային գամման... կիստաբատ է՞ հա, ոնց հասկացա

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Շատ բնական է ստացվել: Ընդհանրապես, մեծ քայլերով պրոֆեսիոնալիզմին ես մոտենում:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շատ բնական է ստացվել՝ ծալքերը, գունային գամման... կիստաբատ է՞ հա, ոնց հասկացա


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: ։
Հա, տղայիս կիսատաբատն ա  :Smile: ։




> Շատ բնական է ստացվել: Ընդհանրապես, մեծ քայլերով պրոֆեսիոնալիզմին ես մոտենում:


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Blush: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Քանի որ բացի դիմանկարներից ու ծաղրանկարներից, արդեն ուրիշ բաներ էլ եմ նկարում, որոշեցի թեմայի վերնագիրն ընդլայնել։ 

Սա գույների տեսություն առարկայի ներկայիս հանձնարարությունն է՝ հիմնված գույների տեսողական միախառնման երևույթի վրա, որն ամենավառ կերպով դրսևորվում է գեղանկարչության մեջ պուանտիլիզմի (pointillism - ֆրանսերեն.՝ կետայնացում) ոճում։ Այսինքն՝ երբ իրար շատ մոտ դրված տարբեր գույնի կետերը միասին ստեղծում են մեկ այլ գույնի տեսողական խաբկանք։ 

Հանձնարարված էր ընտրել որևէ նկար՝ լուսանկար կամ գեղանկար, և արտանկարել այն պուանտիլիստական ոճով, այսինքն՝ միայն կետերով. ոչ մի գիծ։ Նկարելիս չէինք կարող օգտագործել սև գույնը, ինչպես նաև երրորդական գույները, այսինքն՝ միայն հիմնական (կարմիր, կապույտ, դեղին) և երկրորդական (կանաչ, նարնջագույն, մանուշակագույն)։ Մնացած գույներն ու երանգները պետք է ստանայինք տեսողական միախառնման միջոցով։ Ես աշխատել եմ մնալ հիմնական գույների սահմաններում, երկրորդականներից միայն կանաչ եմ օգտագործել։ Մնացածը փորձել եմ ստանալ նշածս մեթոդով։ 

Մի խոսքով՝ էս առարկայի շնորհիվ ակամա արեցի իմ առաջին գեղանկարը  :Jpit: .

----------

Ariadna (22.11.2012), CactuSoul (22.11.2012), Chuk (22.11.2012), Freeman (28.11.2012), Hayk Avetisyan (11.02.2013), ivy (22.11.2012), Peace (22.11.2012), Ruby Rue (22.11.2012), Sambitbaba (22.11.2012), Smokie (22.11.2012), Tig (22.11.2012), Արէա (22.11.2012), Դավիթ (22.11.2012), ԿԳԴ (22.11.2012), Հայկօ (22.11.2012), Ձայնալար (22.11.2012), Նաիրուհի (22.11.2012), Ռուֆուս (22.11.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Շատ լավն ա Ան  :Smile:  Հանգիստ ա, մեջը տրամադրություն կա, տեխնիկապես գոնե իմ աչքին անթերի ա  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (22.11.2012)

----------


## Smokie

Ինձ պուանտիլիզմի ոճը շատ դուր եկավ :Rolleyes:  իսկ նկարն ուղղակի վարպետորեն է: :Smile:  
 Սպիտակ գույնը ստանալու համար թղթի այդ հատվածը հիմնականում չե՞ք ներկել:

----------

Ուլուանա (22.11.2012)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Գեղանկարդ շատ հետաքրքիր  ա ստացվել Անահիտ ջան,  :Good:  տրամադրություն կա, հեռանկար, տնակը մի քիչ արհեստական ա նայվում, բայց մնացածը շատ լավն ա։ Շարունակիր նույն տեմպով աշխատել։  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (22.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շնորհակալ եմ մեկնաբանությունների համար, ժող  :Smile: ։ Էս մեր շնորհակալությունների դարում մեկնաբանությունները գնալով դեֆիցիտ են դառնում, նենց եմ ուրախանում, որ հանկարծ ինչ–որ կարծիքներ են գրվում սենց թեմաներում։ Մի ժամանակ լավ էր, էլի. շնորհակալություններ չկային, մարդիկ «ստիպված» կարծիքներ էին գրում  :Jpit: ։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.11.2012), ԿԳԴ (22.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինձ պուանտիլիզմի ոճը շատ դուր եկավ իսկ նկարն ուղղակի վարպետորեն է: 
>  Սպիտակ գույնը ստանալու համար թղթի այդ հատվածը հիմնականում չե՞ք ներկել:


Չէ, կարող էի էդպես էլ անել, բայց սկզբում ուղղակի ընդհանուր դեղին պուտիկներ եմ արել ամբողջ էդ շերտի երկայնքով, էդ սպիտակ նախատեսված մասում՝ ավելի ցանցառ, իսկ հետո վրայից սպիտակ ներկով եմ պուտիկներ արել։ Չգիտեմ՝ էդ իրավիճակում տենց են անում, թե չէ, բայց ես տենց արեցի  :Jpit: ։




> Գեղանկարդ շատ հետաքրքիր  ա ստացվել Անահիտ ջան,  տրամադրություն կա, հեռանկար, տնակը մի քիչ արհեստական ա նայվում, բայց մնացածը շատ լավն ա։ Շարունակիր նույն տեմպով աշխատել։


Սաթ, որ խնդրեմ, կմանրամասնե՞ս էդ տնակի պահը։ Կոնկրետ ինչո՞վ ա արհեստական։ Սովորեմ, էլի  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Chuk

Հա, ասեմ, որ տնակն արհեստական չեմ համարում: Առանց տնակի ուրիշ նկար կլիներ: Էլի շատ լավ նկար, բայց ուրիշ նկար: Կոնկրետ ինձ դուր ա գալիս, որ էդտեղ տնակ կա, մի տեսակ լրիվ ուրիշ տեսակի անդորրի ու հանգստության տպավորություն ա թողնում, էն քիչ բացառիկ դեպքերից, երբ մարդու ստեղծածը չի խանգարում բնությանն ու հետը միաձուլվում, ամբողջություն ա դառնում.. եթե հասկանում եք, թե ինչ եմ ուզում ասել:

----------

Freeman (28.11.2012), ivy (22.11.2012), Sambitbaba (26.02.2013), Արէա (22.11.2012), Ուլուանա (22.11.2012)

----------


## impression

ինձ էլ ա տնակը խանգարում, որ նկարը լրիվ սիրեմ, ոնց ասում ա ղարաբաղցի աշակերտս՝ լրիվությամբ  :LOL:  
մի տեսակ մուլտիկ նկար ա, իսկ մնացածը խորհրդավոր ա, եսիմ

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես մի քիչ լավ չհասկացա՝ Սաթենիկը նկատի ուներ, որ տնակի առկայությունն ա ընդհանրապես արհեստական, թե ուղղակի իմ պատկերելու ձևն ա արհեստական ստացվել։ Դատելով նրանից, որ սա լուսանկարից արտապատկերում ա, ոչ թե ինքնուրույն նկար, ենթադրում եմ, որ երկրորդը նկատի ունի։ Այսինքն՝ բնօրինակում տնակը նույնությամբ կար, ես չեմ հորինել, էլի։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ինձ էլ ա տնակը խանգարում, որ նկարը լրիվ սիրեմ, ոնց ասում ա ղարաբաղցի աշակերտս՝ լրիվությամբ  
> մի տեսակ մուլտիկ նկար ա, իսկ մնացածը խորհրդավոր ա, եսիմ


Լիլ, սենց մուլտիկ տնակներ իրականում լիքը կան, օրինակ, էստեղ՝ ԱՄՆ–ում, դրանից էլ մուլտիկ տնակներ եմ տեսնում ամեն քայլափոխին  :Jpit: ։

----------

ivy (22.11.2012), Srtik (10.02.2013)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ, որ խնդրեմ, կմանրամասնե՞ս էդ տնակի պահը։ Կոնկրետ ինչո՞վ ա արհեստական։ Սովորեմ, էլի ։


Անահիտ ջան,իմ կարծիքով արհեստական ա իրա ձևով ու գույնով, միջավայրի հետ չի ձուլվում, գեղանկարչորեն չի լուծումը, մի տեսակ ամրություն չկա, ոնց-որ էդ հատվածը ուղղաի սպիտակ խորանարդ լինի, նկարչական լեզվով ասած, լաքա։ Տնակը պետք չի հեռացնել, այլ հարստացնելու և միջավայրի հետ ձուլելու համար կարելի ա մի քիչ ձևը փոխել ու շրջապատի երանգներից ծավալով նկարել։ :Smile:  Ինձ հատկապես դուր եկավ երկինքը, տրամադրություն կա։

----------


## Արէա

Ինձ թվում ա տնակը արհեստական, խաղալիք ա թվում ստվերների բացակայության պատճառով, ծառերի վրա լավ արտահայտված ստվերներ կան, իսկ տնակի վրա չկան: Կարծում եմ տանիքի եզրից պատի վերևի մասում ստվեր պետք է լինի, ծառերից՝ նույնպես: Պատը դժվար ամբողջովին միատեսակ սպիտակ լինի, շրջապատի գույներից պետք է լինեն պատի վրա և երկու պատերի լուսավորությունները պիտի տարբեր լինեն: Հետո տնակի համաչափության հետ ինչ-որ բան էն չի, ինչ-որ շատ նեղ ու բարձր է: Ու լուսամուտների վրա էլ կարելի է մի քիչ աշխատել:

Իսկ, եթե ընդունենք որ էս ոճում պարտադիր չի առարկաների ճշգրիտ նկարագրությունը, ինձ դուր է գալիս: Հետաքրքիր, խաղաղ տրամադրություն է ստեղծում:

Հ.Գ. Իսկ կարելի՞ է լուսանկարը տեսնել:

----------

Ուլուանա (23.11.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Անահիտ ջան,իմ կարծիքով արհեստական ա իրա ձևով ու գույնով, միջավայրի հետ չի ձուլվում, գեղանկարչորեն չի լուծումը, մի տեսակ ամրություն չկա, ոնց-որ էդ հատվածը ուղղաի սպիտակ խորանարդ լինի, նկարչական լեզվով ասած, լաքա։ Տնակը պետք չի հեռացնել, այլ հարստացնելու և միջավայրի հետ ձուլելու համար կարելի ա մի քիչ ձևը փոխել ու շրջապատի երանգներից ծավալով նկարել։ Ինձ հատկապես դուր եկավ երկինքը, տրամադրություն կա։


Լավ, համենայնդեպս, բնօրինակ լուսանկարն էլ ցույց տամ, տես. առաջին գրառման մեջի վերջին լուսանկարն ա.

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...chelle-Priaux)

Ի դեպ, ես լուսանկարը ավեիլի փոքր տարբերակով տպել էի, որից գույներն անհամեմատ ավելի խամրած էին ստացվել, ու դրան նայելով եմ նկարել, չնայած իմ նկարածն իրականում ավելի գունեղ ա, որ լուսանկարեցի, գույները չպահպանվեցին։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Առաջին անգամն է, որ որևէ մեկին նկարում եմ իր իսկ խնդրանքով։ Անսովոր էր, բայց հետաքրքիր փորձ էր։ 
Meme  :Smile: .

----------

Alphaone (27.09.2013), Chuk (26.02.2013), Diana99 (19.06.2013), einnA (10.03.2013), erexa (26.02.2013), Hayk Avetisyan (05.03.2013), Ingrid (26.02.2013), ivy (26.02.2013), Malxas (26.02.2013), melancholia (10.10.2013), Meme (26.02.2013), Progart (28.01.2018), Ripsim (01.03.2013), Sambitbaba (26.02.2013), Smokie (26.02.2013), unknown (26.02.2013), Valentina (26.02.2013), Աթեիստ (26.02.2013), Այբ (02.07.2013), Գալաթեա (26.02.2013), Դատարկություն (01.03.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (02.07.2013), ԿԳԴ (23.03.2013), Հայկօ (01.03.2013), Ձայնալար (26.02.2013), Նարե91 (01.03.2013), Շինարար (26.02.2013), Ռուֆուս (26.02.2013), Վազգեն (27.02.2013)

----------


## Meme

> Առաջին անգամն է, որ որևէ մեկին նկարում եմ իր իսկ խնդրանքով։ Անսովոր էր, բայց հետաքրքիր փորձ էր։ 
> Meme .



Ան ջան երեկ էլ եմ ասել, բայց ուզում եմ էստեղ էլ գրել, շնորհակալ եմ երազանքս վիրտուալում  շա~տ իրական իրկաանացնելու համար,,,,
Ուրախ եմ երեկվանից, շատ....գնահատում եմ չարչարանքդ, ու ծախսած ժամանակդ, որ ծախսել ես նկարելիս...
համ էլ ես  ծննդյանս օրվանից սպասում էի....և~.
էսքան ճիշտ նկարել մի մարդու, որին տեսել ես մենակ նկարով, ինձ թվումա ու շատերը կհամաձայնվեն, որ բարդա :Good: .... 
անկեղծանամ կարծիքս, առաջին անգամ տեսնելիս ինչ եմ մտածել, ` ես եմ, իմ աչքերնա, իմ չոլկան, քիթս էլա նման, ունքերս, անգամ պոչիկներս, աչքիս կողքի խալը  :Jpit:  մազերիս հատիկները բա ինչքան սիրունա~...մենակ թե դեմքս թմբլոյա դուրս եկել, երևի էն նկարը որը որպես նկարչուհի, որոշել ես, որ ճիշտ կլինի նկարել, էդտեղ թմբլիկա եղել դեմքս...բայց, մեկա, էտո յա~
թենքսսսսսսսսսսսսս :Yahoo: ....շաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ....երևի երեխեքն էլ էն համաձայն, որ ճիշտ ես եմ....իմ ժպիտնա~  :Love:  - ինչքան եմ ինձ սիրում չէ?
* Ան ջաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան   1000000000000000+ նվիրական երազանքներիցս մեկը իրականացնելու համար....*
Չէի կասկածում, որ լավ նկարչուհի ես, բայց հիմա իմ ամմենասիրելիներից ես...

----------

Նարե91 (01.03.2013), Ուլուանա (27.02.2013)

----------


## Meme

Ափսոս հեռու ես պատասխան նվերի համար, բայց ես արդեն որոշել եմ, ինչ նվեր կարող եմ մատուցել իմ ուժերի ներածին չափով... :Love:  :Yes: 
հ.գ` ի դեպ Ան, հիշում եմ մի անգամ Ամելիին իր խնդրանքով  նկարել ես, թե սխալվում եմ :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ափսոս հեռու ես պատասխան նվերի համար, բայց ես արդեն որոշել եմ, ինչ նվեր կարող եմ մատուցել իմ ուժերի ներածին չափով...
> հ.գ` ի դեպ Ան, հիշում եմ մի անգամ Ամելիին իր խնդրանքով  նկարել ես, թե սխալվում եմ


Չէ, ինչ–որ բան խառնում ես  :Jpit: ։

----------

Meme (26.02.2013)

----------


## unknown

> Առաջին անգամն է, որ որևէ մեկին նկարում եմ իր իսկ խնդրանքով։ Անսովոր էր, բայց հետաքրքիր փորձ էր։ 
> Meme .


Ուլուանա  ջան  դուք  իրոք  շատ  տաղանդավոր  եք  շատ  նման  եք  նկարել...մենակ  թշերի  պահը  մի  քիչ  նման  չէր,բայց  անթերիյա  նկարված...ես  որ  հիացած  եմ...

----------

Meme (26.02.2013), Ուլուանա (27.02.2013)

----------


## unknown

Մեր  ջան  ինձ  թվումա  քո երազածիցել  լավա  նկարել  Անահիտը...երազանքդ իրականացավ  քո  դիմանկարը  ունեցար  վերջապես :Smile:

----------

Meme (27.02.2013)

----------


## Նարե91

> Առաջին անգամն է, որ որևէ մեկին նկարում եմ իր իսկ խնդրանքով։ Անսովոր էր, բայց հետաքրքիր փորձ էր։ 
> Meme .


Իսկապես հաջողված դիմանկար ա, որովհետև նկարչուհուն հաջողվել է ստանալ մեր Մերիի էն փայլուն, պայծառ աչուկները...կեցցես Ուլուանա ջան, դու էլ ապրես Մերիիիիս  :Kiss:

----------

Meme (01.03.2013), Ուլուանա (01.03.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս Անահիտը քանի գնում՝ ավելի լավ ա նկարում  :Jpit: :

----------

Alphaone (27.09.2013), Diana99 (19.06.2013), Meme (01.03.2013), Ուլուանա (01.03.2013)

----------


## Meme

> Իսկապես հաջողված դիմանկար ա, որովհետև նկարչուհուն հաջողվել է ստանալ մեր Մերիի էն փայլուն, պայծառ աչուկները...կեցցես Ուլուանա ջան, դու էլ ապրես Մերիիիիս



Շնորհակալ եմ Նար ջաաաաան... :Blush: սրտիս նեենց նստեց ասածդ :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի քիչ հնություններ դնեմ, մինչև հավեսի ընկնեմ, նոր բաներ նկարեմ։
Քանի որ թեմաս գնալով ընդլայնել եմ, ավանդույթը շարունակեմ։ 

Մի երկու տարի առաջ երկչափ դիզայնի դասի առաջադրանքներիցս է։ Հանձնարարված էր նկարել մի բան, որը վերափոխվում է մեկ այլ բանի։ Ես էլ նկարեցի էս «սանրամուրը».



Տվյալ դեպքում, իհարկե, ոչ էնքան նկարչություն է, որքան գաղափարի գրաֆիկական իրականացում։
Նկարված է մարկերներով։

----------

CactuSoul (02.07.2013), Chuk (02.07.2013), IVI Art (14.11.2017), ivy (02.07.2013), Jarre (27.01.2018), Meme (10.10.2013), Mr. Annoying (10.05.2017), Progart (28.01.2018), Smokie (02.07.2013), Աթեիստ (02.07.2013), Այբ (02.07.2013), ԱնԱիդա (02.07.2013), Արէա (03.07.2013), Գաղթական (27.01.2018), Դեղին մուկիկ (06.05.2017), Լեո (02.07.2013), ԿԳԴ (12.02.2014), Հայկօ (07.07.2013), Հարդ (06.04.2017), Շինարար (07.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (02.07.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Փաստորեն, էստեղ դրածս վերջին նկարը մոտ երեք տարի առաջ է եղել։ 

Վերջին տարիներին մի քիչ հուշտ եմ լինում ծաղրանկարներ անելուց, քանի որ ոչ բոլորն են իրենց լավ զգում ծաղրանկարվելու գաղափարից կամ դրա կոնկրետ իրականացումից, բայց էս մեկի դեպքում գոնե հաստատ գիտեմ, որ նեղացողներ չեն կարող լինել, քանի որ հարազատ տղայիս եմ նկարել, ինքն էլ հավանել է, համարում է, որ նման է իրեն  :Smile: ։ Տղայիս վաղուց էի ուզում նկարել, երեկ էլ շատ անսպասելի ստացվեց նկարելս. դիմացս նստած դաս էր անում, ես էլ հետևում էի, մեկ էլ պահի տակ մտքովս անցավ, որ կարելի է հենց հիմա էլ նկարել. միանգամից ձեռքիս տակ եղած թղթերից մեկը վերցրի ու տեղում ծաղրամուլտանկարեցի Արեգի մռութը  :Rolleyes: .

----------

CactuSoul (06.04.2017), Mr. Annoying (10.05.2017), Progart (28.01.2018), Sambitbaba (06.04.2017), Smokie (12.04.2017), Հարդ (06.04.2017), Մուշու (08.04.2017), Նաիրուհի (16.04.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Գեղանկարչության կարծեմ 3–րդ փորձս է։ 
Կլոդ Մոնե. «Տպավորություն. արևածագ» (Claude Monet - Impression. Sunrise).

----------

Mr. Annoying (06.05.2017), Smokie (15.05.2017), Մուշու (06.05.2017)

----------


## anslov

Իմ աչքին գույները սարյանական է: Եգիպտական շրջանից

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ աչքին գույները սարյանական է: Եգիպտական շրջանից


Դե, սարյանական է էնքանով, որ արևի լույսը երկուսում էլ կարևոր դեր ունի։ Էս կտավի ահագին բազմազան տարբերակներ կան ինտերնետում, հատկապես գունային առումով իրարից շատ տարբեր, ու էն տարբերակը, որից ես արտանկարել եմ, ճիշտ էս գույներով է, թեև, ինչքան հասկանում եմ, օրիգինալից տարբեր են գույները, մասնավորապես դեղին գույնն օրիգինալում գրեթե բացակայում է։ Բայց ինձ դեղինով ավելի է դուր գալիս, դրա համար դեղինով տարբերակից եմ արտանկարել  :Smile: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Պահի մղումով դիմանկարներ անելը կարծես թե ավանդույթի է վերածվում  :Smile: ։ Ճիշտ է, Բյուրին վաղուց էի ուզում նկարել ու վերջերս էլ որոշել էի, որ մոտ ժամանակներս կնկարեմ, բայց երեկ, երբ լրիվ ուրիշ գործով էի զբաղված (դե լավ, լրիվ ուրիշ չէ, էլի ստեղծագործական էր  :Jpit: ), Բյուրին նկարելու ցանկություն ունեցա և չդիմադրեցի վերջինիս  :Rolleyes: .

----------

Arpine (11.11.2017), boooooooom (11.11.2017), Cassiopeia (11.11.2017), Jarre (27.01.2018), laro (19.11.2017), Mr. Annoying (11.11.2017), Progart (28.01.2018), Smokie (18.11.2017), Yuna (11.11.2017), Հարդ (11.11.2017), Նիկեա (11.11.2017)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս էլ Բարեկամը  :Smile: .

----------

Jarre (27.01.2018), Progart (28.01.2018), Բարեկամ (27.01.2018), Նիկեա (26.01.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հանձնարարված էր նկարել մի բան, որը վերափոխվում է մեկ այլ բանի։ Ես էլ նկարեցի էս «սանրամուրը».


Շատ հետաքրքիր էր:
Որպես լոգո էլ կարող է պահանջարկ ունենալ:

----------

Tiger29 (27.01.2018), Ուլուանա (27.01.2018)

----------

